# HELP lining only 6.5mm, ET next monday



## sukiesmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi girls, 
we are in ISIDA, Kiev for fresh DE transfer planned for monday.  On my day 11 scan  (after 8 days of estrogen) my lining was 7.7mm and triple echo.  Now today, 10 days later, it is 6.5mm?  ISIDA don,t know why this has happened and said it is unlikley to chnage before monday. ISIDA have said they will definitely go ahead with transfer but want to transfer 3 embryos as the lining is thin.  I am devastated as I have been taking all the meds, doing acupuncture, eating brazil nuts etc. and all the literature suggests that an endometrium less than 7mm is unlikley to result in pregnancy. Has anyone had a similiar experinece or have any encouragement?

Many thanks, 
SS.


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Sukie

Try not to worry.  There was a lady on here some time ago with a lining of 6mm and still got pregnant with multiples.  My lining has always been a problem and when I had my last transfer it was 7mm.  I asked my UK clinic (and it's a very good clinic with high success rates) and they said that they would cancel treatment at 5.5mm, so your obviously still within range.

Just drink plenty of water, take your vitamins and have your 5 a day.  I'm told it's hormonal and there isn't much you can do to change the outcome of your lining but looking after yourself has got to give you every chance.

K x


----------



## mamadreams (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi again Sukie!

I posted on the other one, but I agree with what kitty said! 6.5 isn't bad!  

MamaDreams


----------



## ingy (May 4, 2010)

Hi Sukie


Do not worry too much about your lining.  I was in Ukraine in October (IRM clinic).  If I recall correctly my lining started at 7mm, but by the time the transfer approached it was only 6mm.  I was devastated for the same reasons you are.  They transferred 3 embryos, and I am not 21 weeks pregnant with twins.


If I recall correctly there was another lady in Ukraine (Intersono clinic) who had a similar experience, and she too got pregnant with twins. 


Hope this helps!!!
Ingy


----------



## Jules1550 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Sukie,

I too had a linning of just 6mm at ET in November, but I'm now 17 weeks pregnant with twins. Please don't give up hope! 

Jules


----------



## sukiesmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks girls for your replies and support. Lining was at 7 mm today, transferred 3.  Hope 2 ww goes quickly.  Lots of luck with your pregnancies.
SS


----------

